# something like ich?? help!



## jshank (Aug 16, 2008)

Is there any disease that is sort of like ich but isnt. I have some clown loaches that had ich and after a few days they still had white spots but they were most like a rash looking thing. They weren't spots like bubbles on them they were more like bigger flat splotches. I have been noticing them on my other fish also. They look in bad shape. I already lost a couple, I haven't really seen anything like it before. I also had a catfish that pretty much lost all its whiskers and then ended up dying, his skin was jacked up too.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*It sounds like some kind of bacterial disease, you really should check your water very closely, the first thing i would do is a massive water change but if your water is from a municipal supply be sure to treat to remove and chlorine before adding it to your tank.What are the readings on your water, that in itself can stress the fish into sickness if its really bad. Has this tank cycled properly. Need lots more info*


----------



## jshank (Aug 16, 2008)

the tank is about a year and a half old so it cycled fine. I did some water changes. I lost some fish but the rest are fine and healthy now. I am just going to keep an eye on it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Sounds like a bacterial disease or fungle infection i recomend searching for treatment at your LFS for treatments.


----------

